# Anyone get pregnant a few days before ovulation??



## joannamf (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello wise pregnant ones!

lol...

DH and I DTD Day 12 and 13/14 (it was 1am)... I havent peaked on my monitor yet (today is day 15) but have had EWCM for days. I'm hoping to get a peak tomorrow. The last two months my peak was day 15 and day 17.

Just wondering if anyone has personal experiences of getting pregnant from BDing 3 days before O? I doubt we'll DTD again before then, we're not technically TTC.

And was it a girl!?

TIA


----------



## bax (Mar 2, 2006)

When we were trying to get pregnant both times, we started as soon as I got EWCM and did the deed every day until the day of ovulation. Both times, I ended up pregnant, both were girls. Of course, I can't really say which event produced the sperm that made the baby each time...so now...this may be totally useless to you.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

we dtd three days before o this cycle and pg we are! lol. i counted the cycle out because our timing was so off, but then had some mysterious spotting. it can happen, though i dont think its too common.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what all of the acronyms on your post are, but I got preggo before ovulating this time around. If you are talking temperature, I didn't get a high temp that stayed, but I think that was because it was February and I woke up COLD every morning thanks to a bed hog hubby! We use NFP, so my signs were clear that I was preggo except for temp.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

well, you can't get pg before ovulation, but you can dtd before o and become pg.

Yes, it happened to me. Yes, it was a girl. Good luck!


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

On the cycle I got preg we did 5 days and 2 days before + OPT and it is a girl.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

We BD a *week* before I ovulated and we got a girl.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Five days before and I got a boy. Another boy, but a super cute one.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes. Both times were several days prior to ovulation and both times (at least from the latest u/s) were girls.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

We were TTA and oopsie I ovulated a couple days early and we dtd a couple days before ov and here we are pg! Good luck...


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

im pretty sure that i got pregnant with my son when i was on vacation, a few hundred miles away from my husband. we dtd before i left, and if dates were correct four or five days later i was pregnant. i went through my whole pregnancy thinking that the OB had calculated her dates wrong somehow, but long after my son was born i read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and i was like, OOOoooohhhhhhh! That's how it happened!


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

5 days before O and we don't know what it is yet


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, you don't actually get pregnant before ovulation. Sex does not = pregnancy - you have to ovulate so you technically 'get pregnant' when the sperm meets the egg. Not the day you have sex.

To answer your question I got pregnant after having sex 5 days before ovulation. We had sex on the evening of day 6 of my cycle. Of course I didn't get pregnant on day 6 but the sperm lived for 5 days and I got pregnant when I ovulated on day 11.

And yes it was a girl









ETA: We were TTA and had been charting for years.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

*8* days before ovulation, and according to ultrasound dating baby dates from the day I think I ovulated. Oh and according to mulitiple ultrasounds he's a boy.


----------



## sundaygirl (Aug 18, 2008)

We were TTA and I didn't have fertile CM on CD 11 when we DTD twice. I believe I ovulated on CD 14 based on mittelschmerz and temp rise. . .and now I'm pregnant. Don't know the gender yet.


----------

